# Automatic Transmissions Ultimate Guide



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

I'm not sure if its cool to post links to another site but I thought some of you guys might be interested in this:

http://forums.********.com/zerothread?id=167131


----------



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

Sorry the link doesn't work! I'll do a repost.


----------

